# كورس اوتوكاد كامل بيشرح كل اوامر متعددة تتعلق بتصميم شبكات الحريق واعمال التكييف



## محمد العطفي (23 يناير 2014)

السلام عليكم

كورس اوتوكاد مقدم من شبكة تدريبي فيه جميع الاوامر اللازمة لعملية التصميم في شبكات الحريق وغيرها من الاعمال المتعلقة في فهم الاوتوكاد .وكيفية قراءة الرسم المعماري 
بالتوفيق للجميع 
بالمرفقات ملف يوجد به اوامر الاوتوكاد 

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLXlFbcDN6rZxmb80o58T83WJB_qONjYCM


----------



## عمران احمد (24 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير و بارك الله فيك


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (24 يناير 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mahmood mrbd (24 يناير 2014)

جزاك لله اخي محمد ووفقك للخير


----------



## ENG\HVAC. AMER (25 يناير 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hakimou86 (31 يناير 2014)

بارك الله فيك أخي


----------



## مهندس احمد خضر (31 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله خيـــــــــــــــرا


----------



## kamal1986 (6 فبراير 2014)

شكرااااااااااااا


----------



## kamal1986 (6 فبراير 2014)

شكرا


----------



## asd2012 (6 فبراير 2014)

قل معى سبحان الله بحمده سبحان الله العظيم
اللهم مبارك فى رزقنا وعملنا وصحه امى وابى


----------



## modern_love (6 فبراير 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد عادل حسين (7 فبراير 2014)

thanks


----------



## الإسلام هو الحل (2 مارس 2014)

أعزك الله يا مهندس محمد وجزاك الله خيراً كثيراً


----------



## الإسلام هو الحل (2 مارس 2014)

انت قدمت لي شىء كنت أنتظره منك شخصياً من يوم ما رأيت فيديو توزيع الرشاشات وجعلك الله عند ظني فيك:14:


----------



## الشريف صوان (5 مارس 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد_الاحمدى (6 مارس 2014)

يا سلام عليك يا بشمهندس العطفي والله طول عمرك متميز وصاحب واجب ربنا يجزيك خير انا محتاج الكورس ضروري بس المسافه بعيده هنعمل ايه بس


----------



## eng.ms5 (7 مارس 2014)

جزاك الله خيـــــــــــــــرا


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (13 مارس 2014)

جزاك الله خيـــــــــــــــرا


----------



## محمد صلاح العبد (1 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله خيـــــــــــــــرا


----------



## abballh (1 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## moneer2 (1 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng_m_fatah (1 مايو 2014)

بارك الله فيك أخي


----------



## engineer (1 ديسمبر 2014)

مغلق لتلف الرابط


----------

